# Help!! 8mo Golden retriever Male puppy not growing!!



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

So he's about 20 inches tall at eight months? He may be a little small for his age but not by much. You do realize male Golden Retrievers can take up to three years to fully develop and mature. You're still dealing with a puppy.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Are you sure he is purebred. To me his fur looks like a mix of something else.


----------



## GoldenGalore (Sep 15, 2016)

Unfortunately I'm not expert enough to answer your question (but many others on this forum are), but I think he's absolutely adorable!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

He may be a little small but he's not tiny.. and he has absolutely lovely ears! Do you groom them yourself? BIG pat on the back to whoever does them. 
I wouldn't worry about it. He'll be fine.


----------



## ZeissGolden (Dec 2, 2017)

Do we need to change his diet or something? His diet has chickens and eggs. The vet also suggested carrots and potatoes. Thanks


----------



## ZeissGolden (Dec 2, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> He may be a little small but he's not tiny.. and he has absolutely lovely ears! Do you groom them yourself? BIG pat on the back to whoever does them.
> I wouldn't worry about it. He'll be fine.



Haha..thank you so much and yes I do groom him myself  I guess I was worrying for nothing,thank you so much!! <3


----------



## ZeissGolden (Dec 2, 2017)

Cpc1972 said:


> Are you sure he is purebred. To me his fur looks like a mix of something else.


Yes he's purebred. His dad's fur color is white and mom's fur color is on the darker side. His sister's have got the darker shade and two of the male puppies have got their dad's color.


----------



## ZeissGolden (Dec 2, 2017)

GoldenGalore said:


> Unfortunately I'm not expert enough to answer your question (but many others on this forum are), but I think he's absolutely adorable!


Haha thank you so much! No problem!


----------



## ZeissGolden (Dec 2, 2017)

Swampcollie said:


> So he's about 20 inches tall at eight months? He may be a little small for his age but not by much. You do realize male Golden Retrievers can take up to three years to fully develop and mature. You're still dealing with a puppy.


Should we change his diet or something? His diet does consist of egg and chicken. The vet also suggested carrots and potatoes. Anything else that you suggest!? Thanks


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

How big are his parents? Our Max had most of his height by 12 months, but continued to fill out until he was almost 2 years old. Make sure you are feeding a quality food. Our puppy Rocky is 5 months old and his food is fish and chicken based.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

ZeissGolden said:


> Should we change his diet or something? His diet does consist of egg and chicken. The vet also suggested carrots and potatoes. Anything else that you suggest!? Thanks


I'm assuming you mean a kibble with eggs and chicken, not just egg and chicken as a diet. If by some chance you mean you are feeding chicken and eggs, then yes add to that- but more than just add to that, do some research. Dogs need a diet with balanced phosphorus and calcium, among many other things. CArrots are good - dogs love them- but realize that the carrot isn't particularly bioavailable. I wouldn't personally give potatoes except as an aside- I wouldn't deliberately prepare them for a dog...it'd be a leftover thing.

Maybe intro a different protein source, to change things up for him, but not specifically so he will grow more- he will grow as he is meant to.

And on the ears- you really do a great job!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

My little guy is about the same size and will be 8 months in a few days. Both of his parents are within standard and I think he will be about the same size. Pilot has more hair and is a bit bulkier. Also, remember that average and standard are 2 completely different things. My vet has a poster with average weights and heights from different breeds. I’m always astonished by the average for a golden. MY grown girl is within standard but a very small when compared to the average. My vet is always happy to see goldens the size they should be. Most of them she sees are oversized and very overweight.

I feed Pro Plan Sport all life stages performance 30/20. I noticed a big change in his coat and build when I started feeding this. 

Zeiss is a cute boy.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

My Duster is 2 years old and weighs 52 lbs. He was probably about the same size as your guy at the same age - perhaps half an inch taller, but not much. I expect him to bulk out a bit in the next year or so. 

If you're only feeding your guy chicken and eggs, he probably needs more vitamins and minerals. In your shoes I'd consult a nutritionist to see what's missing.


----------



## ZeissGolden (Dec 2, 2017)

ceegee said:


> My Duster is 2 years old and weighs 52 lbs. He was probably about the same size as your guy at the same age - perhaps half an inch taller, but not much. I expect him to bulk out a bit in the next year or so.
> 
> If you're only feeding your guy chicken and eggs, he probably needs more vitamins and minerals. In your shoes I'd consult a nutritionist to see what's missing.


What's Dusters height now( the withers)?? And yeah you're right. I will make sure to visit the nutritionist for that. But for the protien part, that's what we give apart from the kibble. We also give vitamin and calcium supplements.


----------



## ZeissGolden (Dec 2, 2017)

Abeille said:


> My little guy is about the same size and will be 8 months in a few days. Both of his parents are within standard and I think he will be about the same size. Pilot has more hair and is a bit bulkier. Also, remember that average and standard are 2 completely different things. My vet has a poster with average weights and heights from different breeds. I’m always astonished by the average for a golden. MY grown girl is within standard but a very small when compared to the average. My vet is always happy to see goldens the size they should be. Most of them she sees are oversized and very overweight.
> 
> I feed Pro Plan Sport all life stages performance 30/20. I noticed a big change in his coat and build when I started feeding this.
> 
> Zeiss is a cute boy.


Wow that's great! After all,Golden's coat is loveeee. Haha,thank you so much! Zeiss still has to grow a lot of fur!. Do share pictures of Pilot.  Thank you so much.


----------



## ZeissGolden (Dec 2, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> ZeissGolden said:
> 
> 
> > Should we change his diet or something? His diet does consist of egg and chicken. The vet also suggested carrots and potatoes. Anything else that you suggest!? Thanks
> ...


Yes yes. Your assumption is right. We do give him kibble along with eggs and chicken. We give him vitamin and calcium supplements too! And yes I want him to grow as he is meant to, was just worried about him reaching the average height. Thank you so much!! Will intro new protein diet. And oh, ears remind me...His ears are brown and most of his body is white...He has patches of light brown on his body which increase slowly. As I mentioned, his dad was on the lighter side and mom towards the darker,I wonder what's his colour going to be. 
But,thanks a lot!!! Helped me....And now am a bit relieved. Thank you soooo much


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

His coat will end up the color of his ears eventually. He has about a year more of growing to do. I bet he tops out at the average height and weight by the time he is 2 years old. His coat will continue to grow and fill in until then also.


----------



## ZeissGolden (Dec 2, 2017)

Max's Dad said:


> How big are his parents? Our Max had most of his height by 12 months, but continued to fill out until he was almost 2 years old. Make sure you are feeding a quality food. Our puppy Rocky is 5 months old and his food is fish and chicken based.


His parents are the normal GR height! Yes,food plays an important role. What do you think about homemade food,I've watched a fee videos on youtube. Rocky is going to be a handsome boy!! And thanks a lot for your advice


----------



## ZeissGolden (Dec 2, 2017)

mylissyk said:


> His coat will end up the color of his ears eventually. He has about a year more of growing to do. I bet he tops out at the average height and weight by the time he is 2 years old. His coat will continue to grow and fill in until then also.


Thank you so much!!!  Appreciate it!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

ZeissGolden said:


> His parents are the normal GR height! Yes,food plays an important role. What do you think about homemade food,I've watched a fee videos on youtube. Rocky is going to be a handsome boy!! And thanks a lot for your advice


I am not a fan of homemade food. Too complicated to achieve a well balanced diet, especially for a growing puppy. We feed Acana. https://acana.com/our-foods/dog-foods/regionals/meadowland/?lang=usa

It is the same food we feed Max. While an adult food, it is certified for all life stages.

Here is a recent picture of Rocky at 4 and a half months old.


----------



## WharzTippy (Oct 30, 2017)

I think he is a lovely beautiful puppy. I will tell you my Labrador is 3 years old and 20" at the withers. I am often asked if he is a puppy. He is just short, and appears not too lengthy either. I am seeing many Labs at 27 plus inches more than 100 lbs. I also see a wide variety in height and shape in the Golden Retrievers I see in my neighborhood and at different leash parks. My Rough Collie is oversized at 85lbs and 25 inches. She is taller than most Goldens I have seen. She was taller than the few other Collies I have come in contact with. She is also very long and large boned. Both are from BYB. My Labs litter were all similar in size and weight at 8 wks. There were nine in his litter. My Collies liter of 12 varied tremendously in size and weight at 6 weeks old from 4lbs to 10lbs. I wouldn't trade him for the world.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

Angel is 7 months and about 50lbs I don't think she is getting much bigger either, sometimes they are smaller.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Abeille said:


> My little guy is about the same size and will be 8 months in a few days. Both of his parents are within standard and I think he will be about the same size. Pilot has more hair and is a bit bulkier. Also, remember that average and standard are 2 completely different things. My vet has a poster with average weights and heights from different breeds. I’m always astonished by the average for a golden. MY grown girl is within standard but a very small when compared to the average. My vet is always happy to see goldens the size they should be. Most of them she sees are oversized and very overweight.
> 
> I feed Pro Plan Sport all life stages performance 30/20. I noticed a big change in his coat and build when I started feeding this.
> 
> Zeiss is a cute boy.


A picture of Pilot. He will be 8 months old on the 7th. He has really nice ears but for whatever reason he wouldn’t hold them right. Silly boy. He’s a hairy kid.


----------



## WMM (Mar 13, 2020)

ZeissGolden said:


> Hey guys! I'm really thinking if it's okay for an 8mo golden retriever to look like he's a 4-5 mo puppy! His height is around 51cm and weight is around 44lbs. He looks really small and still has to grow a lot of fur for a golden retriever!and is anyone having the same problem too?? The vet says he can grow into 15 mo. But I'm highly doubtful if Zeiss can reach the average height by that time. Help!!


HI
I have the same one now 8 month same size, what is your experience since 2017 , did grow up?


----------



## Abhishek0494 (Jun 5, 2020)

GoldenGalore said:


> Hey how is your puppy now because your post is exactly my concern my golden retriever is also 8 month old and looks exactly the same.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He looks great for 9 months. He will continue to grow and fill out up to 2, 2-3 years old.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

ZeissGolden said:


> Hey guys! I'm really thinking if it's okay for an 8mo golden retriever to look like he's a 4-5 mo puppy! His height is around 51cm and weight is around 44lbs. He looks really small and still has to grow a lot of fur for a golden retriever!and is anyone having the same problem too?? The vet says he can grow into 15 mo. But I'm highly doubtful if Zeiss can reach the average height by that time. Help!!


My golden is pretty small too. She is 15 months old and the last time I weighed her, about 1 month ago, she was about 46 pounds. Her mom is petite, 55 pounds, and her dad is closer to 70 ish. I checked with my breeder who kept a pup from the litter and her girl is small too. I have worried too but from what I am hearing from my breeder, they are small bc their mom is small and not to worry. I will check with my vet at her checkup next week. We were feeding her PPP focus chicken and rice but switched to American Natural Premium about 6 months ago. Here is a recent pc of Coco.


----------

